
Dev.to is a good demonstration of how content-based web apps should be developed - godot
https://dev.to/bigi/dev-to-is-the-perfect-demonstration-of-how-content-based-web-apps-should-be-developed-5fa4
======
JMTQp8lwXL
I found dev.to hard to read. Something about the combination of color choices,
font sizes, and page layout makes it feel too busy to me. It's not impossible,
it's simply a little difficult on the eyes.

------
godot
OP note: The original article title was modified as this post's title because
it was a few characters too long.

------
cpufry
technical blog platform with tumblr vibes? i'm sold. no joke.

